# wild rice duck soup recipe from delta magazine??????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Delta had an excellent wild rice duck soup recipe in their magazine last year and i was excited to make it this weekend but lost the recipe.

Does anyone have the recipe they can post or know where i can get it?

I looked on the delta website and its not on there

thanks


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a New York Times one-

Hearty Duck And Wild Rice Soup

1 5-pound duck, preferably fresh
Salt to taste, if desired
Freshly ground pepper to taste
1 onion, about 1/2 pound, peeled and coarsely chopped
1 carrot, trimmed, scraped and coarsely chopped
1 clove garlic, peeled and thinly sliced
10 cups rich chicken broth (see note)
1 cup mushrooms, preferably shiitake or other wild domestic mushrooms
2 cups cooked wild rice (see recipe)
1 cup finely minced raw leeks
1 cup finely diced raw carrots
PREPARATION

1.
Cut the duck into serving pieces. Crack the backbone in half lengthwise. Cut away and discard any peripheral fat from the duck pieces. Sprinkle the pieces with salt and pepper.
2.
Heat a heavy kettle and add the duck pieces skin side down. Add as many pieces in one layer as the kettle will hold. Cook these pieces until they are nicely browned, about four or five minutes. Continue until all the pieces are browned. As the pieces are cooked, strain off and discard the fat.
3.
Return all the pieces to the kettle and add the onion, coarsely chopped carrot and garlic and cook three minutes, stirring constantly.
4.
Add the broth and bring to the boil. Simmer about one hour or until the liquid is reduced to about six cups. Skim off any scum and fat from the top as it accumulates.
5.
Remove and reserve the meaty duck pieces, such as legs, breast, thighs and so on. Discard the bony parts, such as the backbone.
6.
Strain the six cups of duck soup into a saucepan and bring to the simmer.
7.
Remove the meat from the reserved duck pieces and cut it into small dice. There should be about two cups of meat.
8.
Cut the mushrooms into small squares. There should be about two cups.
9.
Put the mushrooms, diced meat, wild rice, leeks and carrots into a kettle and pour the hot soup over them. Let simmer about two minutes. Serve piping hot.

Soup is really pretty easy. Do you remember what was in it? If you remembered what was in it, I could probably tell you how to make it.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

All i remember is cutting up duck breasts into small bitsizes, putting chicken stock, celery, and carrots. Everything was put into the crock pot to cook over 5 or so hours including the uncooked rice. I just can remember what else i put in the damn stuff but it was FANTASTIC!!!!


----------

